# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Euthanasie verklaring

## alderwood

Een tijdje geleden downloadde ik (weet niet meer waarvan) gratis een euthanasie verklaring, die ik afdrukte ik afdrukte en door mijn vriendin mede liet ondertekenen en gaf dit aan mijn huisarts.

Door omstandigheden, beter parkeren en dichterbij, nam ik een paar weken geleden een 
nieuwe huisarts.
Ik vroeg hem maandag of mijn verklaring in mijn dossier zat.
Hij had er wel een aantekening over gezien, maar de verklaring zelf niet.

Overigens wilde hij een verklaring van de NVVE, maar daar vraagt men er € 10, voor 
en jaarlijks € 17,50 abonnementsgeld.

Weet er iemand iets anders van een eveneens respectabel adres?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Alderwood,

Op deze site http://mcgroenveld.praktijkinfo.nl/p...54/euthanasie/ staat een voorbeeld van een euthanasie verklaring.
Sommige huisartsen willen alleen een verklaring van de NVVE las ik op internet, beetje raar want een verklaring opgesteld met de arts zelf of door een notaris of door jezelf zou van dezelfde waarde zijn.
Hopelijk kom je er uit met de arts!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

